# freehand objekt an pfad ausrichten



## cur (26. November 2003)

Hallöchen,

kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich in Freehand ein Objekt an einem Pfad entlanglaufen lassen kann? Also so wie ich einen Text daran ausrichten kann, würde ich es gern auch mit einem Objekt machen können, so dass sich das immer wiederholt..Geht das überhaupt? Oder ist es soooo leicht, dass ich es einfach nicht entdeckt habe?

*cur


----------



## Thomas Lindner (26. November 2003)

Die Funktion gibt es schlicht und einfach nicht, zumindest nicht bis zur Version 10.0 , wie es bei MX ist kann ich nicht sagen.

Aber ich würde sagen behelf Dir mit folgendem Tutorial:

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials135290.html


----------



## cur (28. November 2003)

Schade, aber danke für das Tutorial, das hat mir auf jeden Fall schon weitergeholfen..

ciao,
*c


----------

